

Command line google search in a shell with perl - growt
http://stefan.grothkopp.com/googlepl-command-line-google-search-in-a-shel

======
bugs
This is pretty cool if you haven't seen it <http://goosh.org/>

------
drRoflol
This is pretty easy using batch scripts in windows as well:

START www.google.com/search?q=%1+%2+%3+%4+%5+%6+%7+%8+%9

Paste into google.bat and enjoy.

